
Ask HN: For a SaaS product, which error monitoring service do you use? - doomsdaychicken
I’ve been looking at error monitoring services for my SaaS app, but there seems to be so many (Airbrake, Sentry, Rollbar, Bugsnag...) Have you had success with any of them?
======
stympy
They are all good, but Honeybadger is particularly awesome... I’m a little
biased, though, being one of its co-founders. :)

